# Cramer hob parts



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Last time we used our Cramer hob, I noticed that flames were forming at the base of the burners. When I inspected, I spotted that each burner has a heatproof gasket ring underneath it, and all mine are breaking up.
Contacted "Leisure Spares" who can supply at 37p each (!) plus £3 P+P-oh BUT they have a minimum order of £10 !!!
I am VERY reluctant to pay £10 when the parts inclusive of post are only about £5.00
Question-does anyone know of an alternative supplier who doesnt have this minimum order value, or am I going to have to bite the bullet and pay it ??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

You could try O,learys on:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/price list/PRICEL_1.HTM

I ordered 3 anti rattle grommets for my cooker top and the price was £1. When I spoke to them about how to pay, they suggested I tape a £1 coin to a card and the said grommets arrived the next day.

Angie...............

I didn't order them on-line, I phoned them instead.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Waleem. If you pm me with address & phone no I can put some in the post to you if you want to send a cheque £2.20. I assume you need 4, Steve


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Steve-many thanks-you have PM.

I LOVE this forum !


----------

